# 3rd quiz (TV quiz shows) sounds like



## David H (Jul 20, 2015)

*1.*







*2.*






*3.*






*4.*








*Good Luck*


----------



## trophywench (Jul 20, 2015)

2. What the Dickens
3. The Million Pound Drop
4. Scrapheap Challenge


----------



## Robin (Jul 21, 2015)

1. Would I lie to you?


----------



## David H (Jul 21, 2015)

trophywench said:


> 2. What the Dickens
> 3. The Million Pound Drop
> 4. Scrapheap Challenge



Certainly on the ball today.

Well done Trophy


----------



## David H (Jul 21, 2015)

Robin said:


> 1. Would I lie to you?



Well done Robin.


----------

